# breeding reds



## TONYHAACK (Nov 8, 2006)

every now and then i see my piranhas shake next to eachother like they are dancing, does this mean they want to mate?


----------



## Dairy Whip (Mar 26, 2006)

well what you see is probably more the mad at each other dance over territory or something. If it was the mating dancing. There normally black they will be blowing a nest and dancing facing the same way. But keep us posted man


----------



## TONYHAACK (Nov 8, 2006)

well my p's are all over 6 inches which is when they mate, one female which is very plump i noticed does blow a nest at times. i do want to breed them so any info on how i can jump start the process


----------



## TheCableGuy (Feb 22, 2005)

TONYHAACK said:


> well my p's are all over 6 inches which is when they mate, one female which is very plump i noticed does blow a nest at times. i do want to breed them so *any info on how i can jump start the process*


Dim the lights and put on some Barry White


----------



## Dairy Whip (Mar 26, 2006)

Trevor said:


> well my p's are all over 6 inches which is when they mate, one female which is very plump i noticed does blow a nest at times. i do want to breed them so *any info on how i can jump start the process*


Dim the lights and put on some Barry White








[/quote]
i 2nd that


----------

